# Orvis Watercraft Ultimate 12 Kayak



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm looking in to getting a yak, and generally like Orvis products. I'm interested in what you all have to say about this one or have something else in this price range that you feel is better. I will be doing 90% fishing flats and bays...almost no freshwater. Need something that I can load/unload from the top of my SUV without help from another person. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Native kayaks are great. I have the Ultimate 14.5. I like the fact that I can stand up in it fishing and also get good speed and tracking while paddling. 

YOu should be able to get a better deal at austin canoe and kayaks or FTU depending on where you are.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

There are some questions; 1) how much weight do you feel confident in lifting onto the SUV, 2) Isn't the "ORVIS" really a Native as I recall, 3) do you Ever see yourself going BTB? I have two boats a Native Ultimate 12 for local (freshwater) ponds and nearshore lake spots. The Tarpon 140 is my fast, open and straight line sit-on-top. Logistically, the Native is sugar sweet, while the Tarpon is getting heavier every year. Accessories and extras for Native are priced at a premium too. Always try a boat before you buy a boat.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in Friendswood...

I wasn't sure who made them for Orvis, and thanks for clarifying that...makes it much easier to find some more info. I would much rather buy it at a local shop and not pay the shipping cost.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure about weight as I've never lifted much on to the top of our SUV yet, but I imagine I could lift 80-100lb if I had to without too much trouble.

Not sure what you mean my BTB. I would definitely want to try one out before buying it as well.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Absolut said:


> I'm in Friendswood...
> 
> I wasn't sure who made them for Orvis, and thanks for clarifying that...makes it much easier to find some more info. I would much rather buy it at a local shop and not pay the shipping cost.


southwest paddle sports in your area. I'd give them a call. He's on texaskayakfisherman.com all the time. Seems to be a nice fella.



Absolut said:


> I'm not sure about weight as I've never lifted much on to the top of our SUV yet, but I imagine I could lift 80-100lb if I had to without too much trouble.
> 
> Not sure what you mean my BTB. I would definitely want to try one out before buying it as well.


The ultimates are fairly light to lift if it's not weighed down with gear and coolers. They can be expensive to rig out IF you go with Native gear otherwise it's the same as other kayaks as far as rigging/price is concerned.

Yakkers would not advise beyond the breakers since the ultimate does not have scupper holes for drainage. If you get water in the ultimate then you have to pump it out. It can fill up in a hurry with 2-4 foot swells.

I have spray skirts for mine and it will deflect waves. I won't go out in more than 2 foot chop. Besides it's hard to paddle.

You can find a lot of Ultimate kayak information on this site.
http://www.lwnog.com/forum/


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

BTB is Beyond the Breakers (surf)

There are used Natives for sale on www.texaskayakfisherman.com

Joe


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses...been extremely helpful.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

Just sold my Native Ultimate 14.5 because I ordered a new skiff, and the wife says I'm only owning 1 boat right now. If it wasn't for her "recommendation", I'd still have it. By far, the best kayak for the flats.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Dang. Tell us about the skiff!


----------

